# Kings sign Dahntay Jones, waive Darryl Watkins



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

KINGS SIGN GUARD/FORWARD DAHNTAY JONES



> The Sacramento Kings today signed guard/forward Dahntay Jones to a contract and requested waivers on center Darryl Watkins, it was announced by Kings’ President of Basketball Operations Geoff Petrie.
> 
> Jones, a first round selection (20th overall) by the Boston Celtics in the 2003 NBA Draft, has spent all four of his NBA seasons playing for the Memphis Grizzlies. He has amassed career averages of 5.1 points (.442 FGs, .330 3FGs, .722 FTs), 1.6 rebounds and 0.6 assists per game through 221 outings. His best year, statistically, was last season when he averaged 7.5 points, 2.0 rebounds and 0.9 assists per game for the Grizzlies.
> 
> Watkins, who currently is in his rookie season out of Syracuse, has played in nine games this year for the Kings, averaging 1.3 points (.333 FGs, .400 FTs) and 1.3 rebounds per game.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

wait, dahntay jones didn't have a team? this guy can play. he's as athletic as the best in the league and is a good defender, i thought for sure he would at the very least be stuck behind the bench somewhere. this guy can really dunk and will be a lot of fun to watch whenever he steps on the floor.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

The Grizz decided not re-sign him because they didn't need him and then Boston cut him.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Jones debuts



> Kings guard Dahntay Jones debuted against the 76ers, playing six minutes and showing a few bright spots in his short stint.
> 
> Jones, who was signed Monday as a free agent after spending his first four seasons in Memphis, had two steals early in the fourth quarter. He had one turnover, but his defensive presence was precisely what Kings coach Reggie Theus said he was looking for.
> 
> ...


9 points tonight.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

2 games in and he already has a nba.com play of the day:

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...amos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/pod/pod_071215.asx


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-FIYSMRApcE&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-FIYSMRApcE&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Dahntay Jones brings a solid game to the Kings and wants to prove he's more than just highlights



> Stromile Swift saw it every day.
> 
> The explosion, the lift, the power. Dahntay Jones, he would be reminded in practices and games, was on the short list of the NBA's elite athletes.
> 
> ...


----------

